# Another grow room toy... The Eva-Dry E-500 Mini Dehumidifier



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a very minor problem with humidity during the Summer months. I am OK during lights on with a humidity level of about 50%. However, after lights out, the humidity begins to rise (as the plants transpire water) and by the morning just before lights on I am at about 65%. That's just a little too high for my liking. 60% tops would make me feel a little better.

So, I bought one of these....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529508256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I put it in a couple days ago and for the past 2 mornings, I have not seen any change. It is 1 hour before lights on and the humidity is 66% (as it usually is at this time).

I will give it a week or so. I'll try different placements and techniques and post the results as I see them. Right now, I have it sitting right on the troughs above the dirt. So, if it is going to absorb any moisture it will have plenty to work with. It would probably be better to hang it higher up in the room but there is no way to hang this (even though it came with a hook) so I will have to ghetto-rig something when I move it.

Meanwhile, we'll see how well it does where it is. So far, I would say it has had no effect.

I believe we'll find this item is great for a safe or closet but is pretty useless in a room where air is exchanged every few minutes.

I'll keep you updated. 

View attachment $_12.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2014)

Those are junk.

Many of the cheap dehumidifiers do not do much until humidity reaches 80%.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 21, 2014)

Just a thought, are you turning the air over enough, you may need to go to a bigger fan and keep the air moving more to prevent humidity build up in an enclosure. I'm not sure what your set-up is but that would be my first move personally.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

I am turning enough air. Unfortunately, the intake air is about 60% humidity right now so moving more air won't bring down the humidity level.

I can tolerate it for the short time that it exists. As soon as Summer is in full swing the A/C is on all day and the humidity of the intake air will go down.

I was hoping this might help just enough to get me through this short period. Another $20 written off to testing. LOL


----------

